# Rust Removal 101:  various ways for different levels on painted and plated parts.....lets study up



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 29, 2017)

I got ahold of an og paint prewar schwinn dx and there is spray paint on on the paint and rust albeit not too heavy on fender braces, truss rods, but is heavy in spots. Including bare metal fork. So i have a few questions.....geared for those who have used tried and true methods....
I have heard of evapo rust removal and soaking parts in vinegar...and soaking parts on coca cola soda....im more curious about the pros and cons of using each....as i will hate to have parts turn black or have corrosive effects ruin funishes....
Here are the questions:
what to use on rust on paint to save paint?
What to use on chrome plating?
What to use on cad. plated parts?
Dont be shy if something you used in the past failed....itll be beneficial for us trying new methods....


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 29, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/molasses-test.115305/ 

here are some pics. of a Phantom rack i did a month ago with molasses and water


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Oct 29, 2017)

I need info on removing rust on 78 spitfire. On all come parts like rims,cranks,and handle bars pls thanks for all the info you can give me..bike is weathered from local beach..


----------

